# Late season gobbling.



## awegrzyniak (May 17, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forum, not so new to turkey hunting. But this IS in fact my first opportunity to chase birds in Michigan (I'm originally from Idaho) tho, so any help or experiences you guys could share with me would be really appreciated. I'm hunting the late season tag (5/5-5/31) up north around the Oscoda region. Hopefully there's a few of you knowledgeable guys that hunt in that corner of the state. Unfortunately with my rough work schedule, my only chance to get up there won't be until next weekend (24th & 25th). I've heard from several friends up there that they were in full swing a few weeks ago. I'm wondering... Do the birds in northern Michigan gobble that late in May? If any of you have any stories of being successful the last few days of May in past years, I'd love to hear them. Or if anyone has any advice for me, I'd really appreciate it as well. Fortunately, I'm lucky enough to have permission to hunt a fairly large piece of ground that hasn't been hunted on whatsoever this year, so late-season pressure won't be much of an issue. But thanks in advance! I'm grateful for any info you guys can share. 


-Adam


----------



## awegrzyniak (May 17, 2014)

Really? No ones heard a single gobble during the last week of may? This isn't looking good for me.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in Southern Michigan but here is my report. Last weekend birds gobbled like crazy. This morning, never heard a bird on the roost. After seven, got two jakes gobbling while coming in and had lone tom sneak in.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

South central michigan. Not a gobble on the roost this morning. Gobbled 9-11:20 a lot. Couldn't make a move because they were on a neighboring property.

IMO it's gonna vary bird to bird. I've hunted our first hunt to the late hunt and everywhere in between. I've killed plenty that never said a peep in the first hunt and others that have gobbled till their throat got horse in the last. So idk that there's a wrong answer. Last year we took three in the late hunt. All 2-3 year old long beards and all came in hot gobbling like it was opening day. 

Go hunt have fun whether it's a vocal hunt or a patient challenging hunt.

My birds are 200 yds over and I'm sitting here waiting


----------



## awegrzyniak (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys! Im wondering whether or not toms will still be love sick into the last week of may-first week of June.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

awegrzyniak said:


> Thanks for your help guys! Im wondering whether or not toms will still be love sick into the last week of may-first week of June.


Yes. I'm going same time Newaygo. They'll be going just like every year.


----------



## awegrzyniak (May 17, 2014)

Thanks fishagain! That boosts my confidence a little about love-struck Longbeards in late May. Good luck out there guys!


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hunt west Michigan in Barry County. Every morning I have one gobbler that will gobble off of the roost and well after fly down. I'm yet to lay eyes on him because I'll set up on his movements from the day before and he has gotten the best of me every time.


----------



## awegrzyniak (May 17, 2014)

Persistence pays as much as patience. Keep at him BBD!


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Everything seems to be running behind this year due to the weather. I'm sure you'll be in good shape.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I hunt around the Cadillac area every year I get the May hunt. I have had good success the last week of season the best was I got a bird Friday the 28th, on the 29th got my cousins a bird, on the 30th got Dad one and on the 31 got my friend a bird. all birds came a running into the decoys so you never know if you don't go out and try. This year so far they have been gobbling off the roost but shut when they hit the ground in the morning but the last two day I have heard more gobbles in the last afternoon hunt but he still didn't want to come in. 
Good luck


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

awegrzyniak said:


> Im wondering whether or not toms will still be love sick into the last week of may-first week of June.


Toms are always horny!..............They were gobbling pretty good here yesterday all morning. I haven't heard one yet, kind of strange, perfect morning, but I'll bet I do later.


----------



## awegrzyniak (May 17, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks a ton guys. I'm excited to get up there and get in the woods. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

1 gobble the whole morning on roost and nothing on the ground yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Last year Sunday May 26. He was with a buddy. Killed him 4 hours after sun-up. They gobbled their brains out from roost to killing (hundreds of gobbles). Took time to swing around the river and set him up. Public land.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

I hunted the last few days near East Jordon and had bird gobbling each day including the one I got Friday (5/16) evening.

If you are in an area that has birds don't get discouraged because you don't hear them gobbling. Birds that have been hunted before and lots of times young birds will sneak in silently.

this one should have kept his mouth shut, I was about to quit for the day when he sounded off 3/4 mile away inviting me to stay.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful bird....makes a big feather coat!!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

From what I seen birds split up and really locked down on hens about May 8th.. Been quiet after flydown since unless you walk enough and find the right one.. Last week/week 1/2 is the best part of the season IMO Have not seen a season with drab red headed birds at the end of May in probably 5 years, still roosting with hens meaning they are not even incubating thus high testosterone levels and good gobbling..


----------



## awegrzyniak (May 17, 2014)

DEDGOOSE - when you say "last week to week and a half" you're referring to the late may season, youre talkin May 20th-May30th or so, correct?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

awegrzyniak said:


> DEDGOOSE - when you say "last week to week and a half" you're referring to the late may season, youre talkin May 20th-May30th or so, correct?


Yup


----------

